
The JIRA's 10 years old feature request: support RFC 2396 - jdright
https://jira.atlassian.com/browse/JRA-11505
======
gcp
Is there anything special about this? Any old project with a public bugtracker
is going to have stuff like this. If you browse through Mozilla's (probably
one of the oldest around!), you're almost certainly going to find much older
bugs.

~~~
jdright
I think that is most because a company with real paying clients (some very
big) with a very expensive product, can't seem able to ship a simple but
essential feature as this one. The wow factor here is mind blowing.

Comparing with Mozilla for instance, is a really long shot.

~~~
elthran
I would counter if the bug has been there for 10 years, and they still have
plenty paying customers, it is hardly an "essential feature"

~~~
jdright
Until you need it. May not be essential, more like, obviously expected kind of
feature that breaks the web experience and is highly annoying.

------
johansch
_She 'll be right, mate._

(I'm so happy I don't have to use Jira any longer.)

------
thomaskcr
This isn't even the worst 10 year old issue in my opinion. People have been
complaining about the "chattiness" of JIRA for a long time and it's still just
as bad. Every change in status for a ticket I get two emails, every comment
for a service desk project I get two emails (one with the comment, one with
the change in status).

I understand why it happens, but it doesn't seem unfixable.

~~~
Dalex0
This can your Admin change.

------
GrinningFool
I'm not clear on why this was posted - just an attempt to get focus on a
particularly annoying issue?

Or is it more about highlighting that a 10yo issue exists? (Something not
uncommon in long-running projects w/ public trackers.)

------
mercwear
This seems like some weird marketing attempt from Atlassian?

